# My private space



## wlanboy (Jul 5, 2013)

This thread is all about posting private homepages. Maybe some other board members might run a homepage on their vps too. I am looking forward for links.

So I will start with wlanboy.com - tweeter archive.

.

All done in Ruby running on a Thin cluster living on a 96MB vps from ServerDragon.

The MongoDB is running on a Ramnode SSD vps.

Main purpose: Twitter archive of all vps related twitter accounts.

Twitter and all other social services are banned on work so I needed a remote twitter client. After some time a search/RSS feed was added too.

PS: If a twitter account is missing - just PM me. I don't want to miss one.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 5, 2013)

Does it have to be VPS/Server related?


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 5, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> Does it have to be VPS/Server related?


Not at all!


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 5, 2013)

Alright, I'll remove the whitelist on my private page and post it up soon.


----------



## Shados (Jul 5, 2013)

Not all that 'private' if it's publicly accessible . Maybe 'personal' would be a better term?


----------



## peterw (Jul 5, 2013)

Shados said:


> Maybe 'personal' would be a better term?


Yes personal sounds better. Or for wlanboy: personligt ikke private.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 5, 2013)

Result of posting the domain:


2x cross site request forgery
3x session hijacking
and of course someone (@acd  ) tried 127.0.0.1 && rm -Rf /
All without any impact but I really love the people who just want to test my webpage by trying to delete my database or disk :mellow: .


----------



## blergh (Jul 5, 2013)

This reminds me that i should probably get a personal site up, but then again why?


----------

